# How do you determine arrow length ?



## Randy2245 (Jan 8, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

Nock a full length shaft and draw back. Have a buddy put a mark where the arrow sits on the rest. Measure from the throat of the nock to your mark. 

Now - some say to as much as 1 1/2" to this length. Some say to measure right to the berger hole and then add. Still others say to measure right to the back of the bow and then add. What is the right way?

Let your arrows tell you by how they fly. Main thing is to allow enough length so that you don't get cut by a broadhead that falls off the rest. Although with your WB this should not be a problem.

I'm a 28" draw and I'm shooting 27.25" arrows. They fly great - both with field tips and broadheads.

Check with a reputable bow shop that you trust - just to be sure of your measurement(s).

Hope this helps.

Dan.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

as stated above from the middle of the nock to the neck of the arrow. length is up to you. for hunting purposes keep clearance above your riser. easton suggests 1" from your riser. for field tips cut them as short as you want as long as it doesnt fall off your rest.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I like to add 1.5" inches past the rest....


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

You want to keep arrow spine in mind as well. Do you know what arrows you'll be shooting? Do you have a particular broadhead you want to use?


----------



## whitetailfan (Nov 8, 2006)

See thats were I get confused, I ve always cut the arrow off about 3/4 or an inch past the rest. Some say 1.5 inches after the riser. 

I dont have the money to pay for expensive arrows and play with different sizes. What would be the best way to go about it?



I was looking at the 350's hunters or regular maximas, but im not sure they matchup well with my setup, so I have been exploring my options.

Thanks


----------



## moosehunter78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*arrow length*

Personally for hunting arrows and broadheads I like to cut mine about a inch or so past the riser. Just keeps you from getting cut from a broadhead. You can come further back if you want shooting with a wb.


----------



## jgregoire687 (Dec 28, 2006)

I took an old arrow and placed the nock over the edge of a framing square. Then marked off 1" and 1/2" marks. Pull back the arrow and where it stops on the it is quick ref.

I will try and post pictures

Jerry


----------



## WayLayer (Feb 23, 2007)

*?*

I was saw somewhere to add 2inches to my draw length, so 27 1/2" draw 29 1/2" arrow. Is that too long of an arrow?


----------



## a64pilot (Feb 9, 2007)

woodsymiles said:


> I was saw somewhere to add 2inches to my draw length, so 27 1/2" draw 29 1/2" arrow. Is that too long of an arrow?


 Probably, or at least longer than I would like, but I'm no expert. Maybe one will speak up:wink:


----------

